# Weather Channel Radio 113



## nrholland (Apr 26, 2002)

What happened to Weather Channel Radio on channel 113? Are they going to provide another national weather channel? I hope they don't remove The Weather Network as well (for us Canadians). What are their plans? Does anyone know?

:nono2:


----------

